# Spanien: Bedrohung durch Riesenwelse



## hanzz (26. April 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> So ist es ein makabres Schauspiel




Was ist denn daran makaber ?
Die haben Hunger, mehr nicht.



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Weitere Wirtschaftsfaktoren sind die Camps


Liegen nur meist nicht spanischer Hand, sondern es sind Deutsche, Polen, etc., die die Camps führen.


----------



## Michael.S (26. April 2021)

Einen Dackel würde ich da auch nicht sorglos schwimmen lassen


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. April 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Liegen nur meist nicht spanischer Hand, sondern es sind Deutsche, Polen, etc., die die Camps führen.



Die müssen aber sicherlich ebenso Abgaben zahlen wie spanische Unternehmen.


----------



## hanzz (26. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die müssen aber sicherlich ebenso Abgaben zahlen wie spanische Unternehmen.


Klar.
Das geht auch dem Staat zu gute, bzw. der Region mit den Einnahmen der Angelscheine.
Aber der Großteil des dort gelassenen Geldes geht an die Camps.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. April 2021)

Das ist ja immer so, dass eine Firma an ihrer Arbeit auch am meisten verdient.
Alles andere wäre ja kaum lohnenswert.
Der Staat verdient aber immer gut mit.


----------



## vonda1909 (26. April 2021)

Ist halt Tourismus nur weil  der Betreiber Deutscher oder was auch immer  ist leben dort sehr viele Familien von.. Das hätten sie sich vor 30 Jahren überlegen sollen welche Auswirkungen der Wels  auf Dauer für das Ökosystem hat.


----------



## fishhawk (26. April 2021)

Die Fischarten, die Angeltouristen so an den den Ebro ziehen, kamen m.W. alle dort ursprünglich nicht vor.

Typisch ist mal wieder, dass man sich erst echauffiert, wenn Vögel gefressen werden.

Die Auswirkungen auf die autochthonen Fischarten sind für die Öffentlichkeit scheinbar weniger interessant.

Die lokale Wirtschaft wird wohl eher auf die ökonomischen Veränderungen schauen als auf die ökologischen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. April 2021)

Spanische Outdoor-Standbilder stimmen fröhlich die Hymne "Obey the Catfish God" an. Inkl. Altarweihe.


----------



## Esox 1960 (26. April 2021)

Bester Köder dort,................Taube an U-Pose.


----------



## hanzz (26. April 2021)

Kommt bestimmt bald was von savage gear


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Mai 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Typisch ist mal wieder, dass man sich erst echauffiert, wenn Vögel gefressen werden.


ja das geht ja auch überhaupt nicht.
bevor man beutegreifende Fische in Gewässer setzt, muss ihnen erst der Drang auch Vögel zu fressen abtrainiert werden.


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. Mai 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Kommt bestimmt bald was von savage gear



Bitchy Pigeon oder so.


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Mai 2021)

Die Betreiber der Angelcamps sind übrigens nicht alle glücklich mit der weiteren Ausbreitung der Waller. Es gibt an den bekannten Flüssen schon viele Anbieter und eine ziemlich starke Konkurrenz um die Kunden. Fangmeldungen großer Fische aus anderen Flüssen sorgen immer wieder für Hypes und ein Teil der Kundschaft zieht an das nächste Trendgewässer.


----------



## Bassattack (10. Mai 2021)

Lustig das Video ist mindestens 7 Jahre alt .Das Orginale Video ist ja schon seit Jahren in Youtube unterwegs.Und das in Zarragoza ist noch garnichts geh mal nach Tortosa am chicken Pool (Hänchen Fabrik) hhahhaahahha ;-)


----------



## Esox 1960 (10. Mai 2021)

Wienerwald-Waller........................


----------



## fishhawk (11. Mai 2021)

Hallo,


Bassattack schrieb:


> geh mal nach Tortosa am chicken Pool (Hänchen Fabrik)


Ist der Einlauf dort noch aktiv?

Hatte gehört, der wäre seit vielen Jahren wegen Umweltschutz stillgelegt


----------



## Bassattack (11. Mai 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ist der Einlauf dort noch aktiv?
> 
> Hatte gehört, der wäre seit vielen Jahren wegen Umweltschutz stillgelegt



Die kleine Hänchen Fabrik kurz hinter amposta wurde umgeleitet ,aber die große Firma (Padesa) kurz vor Tortosa ist weiter Aktiv


----------



## NaabMäx (11. Mai 2021)

Stadttauben werden gefangen, vergiftet, Drahtgestelle angebracht, um nicht überall den Taubendreck zu haben. Greifvögel wurden angesiedelt. Stadttauben richten erheblichen schaden an. Mann ist froh sie los zu sein.
Abgesehen davon ist es für die dortigen Behörden genau so einfach, wie für unsere, Schonmaße, Schonzeiten, Rücksetzung der Waller, aufzuheben.

Aber die Überschrift ist wieder super:
Spanien: Bedrohung durch Riesenwelse.
Jetzt werden die kleinen Spanier/innen beim Baden von Wallern gefressen und vom Ufer gepickt - wie die Tauben.

Schlagzeilen von Morgen:
"Angler fängt am Ebro einen Rießenwels. Beim Aufschneiden des Bauches, fand er einen kleinen spanischen Angler, der noch in seinem Boot saß und eine Barbe drillte."

Vogelschutz: "Solange keine Taube auf des Bootsanglers Schulter saß, ist das nicht so schlimm."

Angelbleigegner: Nehmt Wolfram, - da neigen Fische zur Magersucht.

Kormoranfreunde: Wir sind gegen Großwaller, Die sind zu groß als Kormoranfutter und sie könnten sogar einen Fischraben fressen.

Fischotterschützer: Wir sind bereits dran, gentechnisch Riesenotter zu züchten, die speziell Großwaller jagen.

Tokio und Norwegen: Dürfen wir unsere Wahlfangflotten in den Ebro verlagern?

China: Ob aus spanischen Flüssen noch genügend Laichaale abwandern, oder ob man sich auf den Schwarzhandel in den nächsten Jahren nicht mehr verlassen kann?

Spanische Marine: Wir arbeiten an einem Natobeschluss, um im Ebro Torpedo U-Boote auf Wallerjagd schicken zu dürfen.

Nato beschließt erstmal Zerstörer mit Wasserbomben auf Jagd zu schicken.

Und natürlich reitet Putin mit nacktem Oberkörper auf einen Ebro-Riesenwels.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Mai 2021)

NaabMäx hat die Welt wie sie momentan ist sehr gut beschrieben.
wenn auch satirisch


----------



## NaabMäx (12. Mai 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> NaabMäx hat die Welt wie sie momentan ist sehr gut beschrieben.
> wenn auch satirisch


Ach, halb so wild. Der Anfangströt ist doch nur eine "Von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge" Werbekampagne fürs Wallerangeln in Spanien.
Wie wenn die Spanier solche Probleme nicht lösen könnten - wenn sie wollten.
Mir saß nur wieder der Schabernack im Nacken.


----------

